# General > The Literature Network >  What Happened to https?

## AuntShecky

I've been a LitNetter for well over a decade. Why all of a sudden did the site become "insecure?" Is this the dastardly work of Cloudflare?

I've been adjusting/readjusting VPN connections a million times,but I can't seem to get the all clear signal. Just spent some precious time I'll never get back trying to troubleshoot the VPN, to no avail.

What to do to get the prefix "https"  including the all-important "s"  back when I log on to the LitNet?

Moderators, please help!

----------


## Danik 2016

It has been "insecure" for some time now. And what is more one has to be a very persistent LitNetter to post anything at all.

I have no idea how to restore "https", it´s a money matter I ´m afraid. Anyway, Logos is still around maybe she can help.

----------

